# Canidae and gas??



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

When Oakley was on Innova he was gassy and his poops were never firm enough so we switched him to Canidae All Life Stages. He doesn't have gas anymore and his poops are perfect. . . . hummmm ...hopefully it is just temporary


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Regardless of what I feed my dogs they always have gas! :


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla was on Wellness Puppy & had HORRIBLE gas & constant diarrhea, after switching to Canidae ALS she still toots in her sleep-but I have yet to smell anything! (oh, & her poops are great!)


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky never had glitches with food...changing from innova, to dog chow to iams.....on and on. until recently when I was putting a small can of Alpo with his kibble...he had gas that didn't go away and then it continued on into diaraeah that was so bad I had to cut off his "pants." So with no more Alpo the problem is gone. 

I used to think that the high end foods were the only ones causing these issues, but apparently I'm wrong.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

There's also the chance that something about the mix of foods is throwing them off. I would continue with the switchover as you've been doing it. If this continues to be a problem after they've had a little time to adjust to the new Canidae, then there may be something in that food that doesn't agree with them. I hope this is temporary for you!! Good luck!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Regardless of what I feed my dogs they always have gas! :


*I agree :. Daisy cracks me up when she has gas, as she'll look around like 'Hey that didn't come free me, promise'.*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two have less gas on the Canidae. The green beans caused issues with my two, but I can't remember if they got gas. Now, when they eat The Honest Kitchen, they can...Ugh, it's bad!


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Well,
Last night they were fed late but I don't think we noticed any killer gas even as they slept, which is in our room..so, hopefully it is going away...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Changeover to Canidae should not be a slow process. Change all at once. If your dogs have been on a Chicken/Turkey based diet prior to the Canidae, since you're not switching main proteins, it'll be fine. The problem might be in the "slow" changover.

We never mixed ours.......just changed cold turkey. Never had a single problem from any dog.

And yes.....sometimes they get gas....but it's usually the "additives" not the Canidae! :lol:


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I got this off the Innova site for what it's worth.

*Why does my dog have gas when eating your natural dog food?*








Small amounts of gas are a normal product of digestion. Some dogs produce more gas than others. Excessive flatulence may be caused by overeating, eating too fast, or a change in diet. If your pet has just switched foods, the problem may disappear on its own after a few weeks. If the pet is very young, the flatulence may diminish as their digestive system matures.

Things you can try: 
* Feed smaller meals more frequently. 
* Make sure the pet is being fed the correct amounts. 
* Cut out all other food supplements. 
* Help your pet to eat more slowly by feeding them on a flat plate or cookie sheet, or putting a full can in the middle of their bowl, making them work around it to get the kibble.
* You may want to speak to your veterinarian to rule out any medical issues.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Gas is gone!!
We can breathe again..


----------

